# inherited 60's craftsman



## royster (Jan 27, 2018)

My Mother in law bought this machine new- Model # C944.52950 8hp/26"
It worked fine other than a miss that drove me nuts, i decided to change the points & not knowing any better moved the internal mag. to clean it up. Then i found out you can't adjust the air gap unless you have a Tecuseum cutaway flywheel or the ability to set piston height with a meter. No one has a cutaway flywheel or is old enough to help me out around here, When i ask- If i took the motor off, bought the motor to you could you set the air gap- answer- Buy a new snowblower!
I thought why not just buy another Tecuesum 8hp motor? I;m told because the output shaft is a 1", nothing they have will fit!
Any help appreciated


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

If I'm reading this correctly, the output shaft on the original engine is 1" in diameter? If that's the case, any engine of similar or same size and a smaller shaft size can always have a shaft adapter to increase the diameter, or just use a different pulley.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Tecumseh with points do not have a adjustment for air gap. Timing is adjustable. If the points are gapped to .020 you should be able to keep the timing the same or close to factory. Rotate the magneto and line up with the original marks of the hold down bolts. Not rocket science.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

If there are no obvious impending disasters, Just go ahead and repair or replace the points with an electronic points replacement, its just a bolt on, and it will outlast the machine, Just be sure you get one with an anti backlash feature, [That hurts]. That machine is worth putting in a few bucks.
Sid


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

as scrappy said, you can try to line-up the bolt holes.

I've found however that if the points changed or are sanded/adjusted, the timing is no longer accurate (_i'm a bit of a purist_).

If you do swap out the standard points ignition (_I wouldn't...i actually like points_), you still need to set the spark advance.

the procedure is fairly simple if you have a dial gauge and a multimeter....it's super easy if you have the head removed


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Sid said:


> If there are no obvious impending disasters, Just go ahead and repair or replace the points with an electronic points replacement, its just a bolt on, and it will outlast the machine, Just be sure you get one with an anti backlash feature, [That hurts]. That machine is worth putting in a few bucks.
> Sid


https://www.bantasaw.com/catalog/browse.asp?i=199


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

classiccat said:


> as scrappy said, you can try to line-up the bolt holes.
> 
> I've found however that if the points changed or are sanded/adjusted, the timing is no longer accurate (_i'm a bit of a purist_).
> 
> ...


agree100% 

It should at least make spark, enough to make it run. Fine tuning is the timing procedure.

Those electronic ignitions .... no way to time it. And how reliable are those made in china modules? Points work. Still will in 20 years.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you look close you might be able to see the marks from the bolts you removed. Maybe you can try and line them up? Did you sand them all away?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

dont be afraid to use one of those modules. i converted a few antique ( 1950's) 2 stroke outboard motors , which have been used in a salt water environment for many hours in the last 5 years , and there has been no issue with them that that ive been made aware of. they actually started easier, ran smoother than points timed with a dedicated timing fixture .


----------



## royster (Jan 27, 2018)

I did put new points on her, although there are marks on the shoulders of the 2 ears that hold the mag. in place, no corresponding marks to line them up with. I did try setting the air gap, put her back together, oh about 4-5 times & last time got a spark, but very weak, wouldn't start. I set piston to .80 BTDC on compression stroke using a .80 thick washer, that's how i got weak spark.
That's an idea, find a motor that will bolt on & if shaft size different, just use pulleys for that motor.
That's assuming pulley size doesn't mess to much with how she drives/blows, eh?
OR, i may have to buy that dial gauge & follow that procedure to set air gap up, 
Thanks for tips
R


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IF . . . it all falls apart and you start pulling your hair out you can always use an engine with a 3/4" shaft you just need a spacer or sleeve. I'm pretty sure you're going to be able to fix it but just in case this is what you'd be looking for.

This might not be the exact one your replacement engine would need to use the present 1" bore pulley, but gives you an idea. https://www.amazon.com/Shaft-Adapter-Sleeve-Predator-Pulley/dp/B00T6V3TS4


----------



## royster (Jan 27, 2018)

Good tip on shaft sleeve, thanks, eh.
I;m trying to discover exactly what year this baby is, or close anyway
Owners manual is titled- Simpsons sears limited, so i know she's probably 60;s era.
Simpsons has been gone a longtime!
All i can find for #;s is on the shroud- model # C944.52950m
#;s on the 8hp tecuseum are illegible
Thanks so much guys
R


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Royster, some photos of it might be helpful to narrow down the year.


----------

